# BFP 11/7/10!!! Here are my symptoms leading up to it....for anyone interested



## jTaylor

Yesterday (11/7/10) was our 1 year wedding anniversary....it was the best day ever!!! Our 1 year wedding anniversary AND our first BFP!!! My younger sister got married 6 months after I did and she is already pregnant (honeymoon baby). We are very close in age and are so excited that our babies will grow up close in age, too (5 months apart)!!! Anyhow, I figured I could go through my symptoms leading up to my BFP, I thought it might give some of you hope...I know reading posts like this are what kept me sane waiting for my BFP!!! I'll provide a little background info first....We have been TTC for 5 cycles (this was the 5th cycle). Since TTC, I have had a 26 day cycle, two 25 days cycles, and last month I had a 27 day cycle. I realized this month that I had been figuring my ovulation day wrong in the past months, but got it straightened out this month (I ovulate a few days sooner than I thought I did). I did not take temps and this was my first month of watching my CM. 

CD1(Oct. 15) through CD5 - period
CD5 and CD6 - BD'd
CD9- light cramps on my left side (ovulation cramps?)
CD10- fertile CM, BD'd 8am and 10pm
CD11 - increased fertile CM, BD'd midnight between CD11 and CD12 
***(I believe I ovulated either late CD11 or sometime CD12)
CD12 - light cramps, no CM (completely dry), BD'd late evening
CD13 - little bit of CM, but not fertile CM
CD14 - thick, white, creamy CM; mild cramps around 9pm; ear infection -
started taking amoxicillin 
CD15 - thick, white, creamy CM
CD16 - Woke up with yeast infection from the amoxicillin; got dizzy while
shopping
CD17 - lots of yellowish CM from yeast infection
CD18 - yellowish CM decreased, extremely tired around 3pm (shut my eyes
for a few minutes in my office chair and fell into a deep sleep for 5 or 
10 minutes until someone opened a door and scared me awake!)
CD19 - Little or no CM
CD20 - Emotional (not like me); increased CM, but not a lot
CD21 - CM was same as CD20, woke up with SEVERE headache (I never get
headaches), headache went away around 11:30am and the rest of
the afternoon I was very dizzy. Slight cramps in the late PM. Sore
boobs but not nipples (could have been from adding light weights to
my workouts the last two days). 
CD22 - Slight cramps on and off all day; very dizzy/lightheaded all day; very
tired; emotional/very grouchy; little CM. Got off the treadmill to turn
the fan on and felt light cramps low on my left side (ovary?).
CD23 - Slight cramps on and off part of the day; took bra off that night and
my boobs felt very strange (very heavy and kind of painful)! They
only hurt for a few minutes and then went back to normal....very
weird, never happened to me before. Planned on take HPT in the am
with FMU.
CD24 (12/13dpo) - (Sunday 11/7/10 - our 1 year wedding anniversary!)
Woke up at 5:00 AM and had to pee so bad I couldn't hold it. I woke
my husband up and told him I had to do the test now because I
couldn't hold it until morning. I did the test and within one minute I
had two pink lines!!! VERY DARK PINK LINES!!! We were so excited,
but my husband made me do the second HPT just to make sure. YEP,
once again, within one minute, I had two very dark pink lines!
YAY!!!!! Later on in the morning I started getting the light
cramping/tugging/twinges again and they persisted for most of the
day. Got dizzy/lightheaded a few times. Tired in the afternoon (took
nap).
CD25 - TODAY! Last day of Amoxicillin. Some light cramping, but not nearly
as much as yesterday. Only got dizzy/lightheaded a few times. Boobs
getting a little sore, but not too bad - not even the nipples, just my
actual boobs. Went back to the doc b/c my ear is still bother me a
little bit. She gave me ear drops and drew blood for the pregnancy
testing. 

I was supposed to start my period today or tomorrow. I tested at 12/13 dpo and got very very very dark pink lines, so I probably could have tested Friday and got a BFP, but it was awesome to get our very first BFP on our one year anniversary, so I don't regret not testing earlier! I'm pretty positive that I ovulated on CD11 or CD12, just not sure if I ovulated at the end of CD11 while I still had fertile CM or if I ovulated sometime CD12 once all of my CM was gone and dried up; which is why I don't know if Sunday (CD24) was 12dpo or 13dpo. Also, I don't usually start cramping until the day I start my period, sometimes the evening before and then I will start very early the next morning. 

I am 3 weeks and 4 days today!!!

I apologize for this being SO INCREDIBLY LONG! I just had a lot to say!! haha Hopefully this helps some of you, or atleast keeps you occupied for a few minutes! Good luck and best wishes to all of you! :happydance: :baby:


----------



## MiBebe

Phew! I actually read everything LOL

Congratulations on your one year anniversary AND your BFP! What a great present to have. I have an August baby (she's 12) and its a great month to be born.


----------



## luvmygi44

congrats!!! hh9m!!!


----------



## AmyLouise89

Congrats :)


----------



## jTaylor

Thank you, ladies!!!

luvmygi44 - Our due dates will be very close! Just by doing the online due date calculators, it looks like my due date will be July 19 - July 22nd (depending which calculator I use)! HH9M to you, too!

LOL! I know, I know, it was EXTREMELY LOOOONG!!! haha I LOVED reading these types of posts during my tww, though!


----------



## jTaylor

Forgot to mention that both of the tests I used were FRER's


----------



## luvmygi44

we could totally be bump buddies if you want??? i have yet to have an official one so would love it!
i enjoyed reading all of it! it was like the stuff i liked to read while in the tww so i completely understand the in depth info! loved it!


----------



## jTaylor

Thanks, ladies! I hope you all get your BFP's very soon, if you haven't already!!! Good luck and lots and lots and lots of Baby dust to you all!!!


luvmygi44 - People talk about "Bump buddies" on here all the time, but I'm not really sure what that is?! haha That's probably a REALLY dumb statement!


----------



## wannabe mam

Congrats!


----------



## stitch

Congrats!!!

I'm 4 DPO and having lots of yellow CM. Hoping it's my month!


----------



## jappygirl76

Congratulations!! That is so great to have gotten your BFP and it happen on your one year anniversary!

I just wanted to say thank you for the detailed journey to BFP, it really does give me more of an insight on what I am feeling or not feeling. 

Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## MrsSimp123

Congrats :hugs:


----------



## jTaylor

Thanks, ladies! It was the best Anniversary gift ever! 

Stitch - When I got my yellow discharge, it was because of my yeast infection from the antibiotics my doc gave me for my ear infection. Yellow discharge is generally a sign of infection, so you might want to talk to your doc. I hope you get your BFP this month! Fx'd and lots and lots of baby dust!

jappygirl76 - you are very welcome! I am glad someone got something out of it! That's what I was hoping! It took us 5 cycles to finally get our BFP...I know some people try for ages, but it seemed like forever to me! I was kind of in shock when I saw it! haha I really hope you get your BFP this month!!! Lots and lots and lots of baby dust to you and everyone else TTC!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi! Just poppin in.. CONGRATULATIONS!!! To both jtaylor and luvmygi44! Wishing you both healthy happy pregnancies!!


----------



## scarter1025

Congrats jTaylor! I'm so happy for you! That's the best anniversary gift ever! I am in my TTW hoping for a :bfp: for #2. My 17 month old daughter was born on June 20, 2009 which is also my DH's birthday! That's a great gift! Wish me lots of :dust:


----------



## elliot

Huge congrats girl! What a wonderufl anniversary present!

And thanks for sharing all your symptoms in detail for all us symptom spotting 2WWers!

Take care and happy PG!


----------

